# New Beretta



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Forget the Beretta M9 -- Here's a New Gun That Will Knock Your Socks Off


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

An interesting design, I can't wait to get my hands on one and see how it compares to the rest of the poly guns out there.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Not diggin' it. Looks like a Glock&Wesson G&P GenX


----------



## muckaleewarrior (Aug 10, 2014)

That looks cool. Kinda like one Robocop would use. I may have to get one down the line.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

•less recoil
•improved accuracy
*and capable of a faster rate of fire. (No hammer also means no hammer to snag when you're drawing your weapon.)

I don't know if I'm buying these claims over the 92, PX4, P226, USP or any other high quality hammer fired pistol at least in SA and not in DA if you can shoot them well. The Nano was Beretta's first striker fired pistol.

However, I believe polymer pistols win in the modularity and weight department and striker fired pistols are generally easier for the beginner to master with it's consistent trigger pull.


----------



## CPAwithaGun (Nov 9, 2013)

Interesting article, I purchased the Beretta ARX100 rifle and love it. So I will be interested in this..but I love Glocks..


----------

